# Xingyiquan with and emphasis on Yi



## Xue Sheng (Aug 21, 2013)

Yi means mind or intent


Luo De Xiu


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 21, 2013)

I really like the footwork towards the end.  Beautiful video!


----------

